# My Intorduction



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everybody, 
I would like to introduce my self and family, We are an adoptive family with 7 kids and 4 dogs. Some of our kids have mental and physical handicaps. We live in Sunny Southwest Florida. 
We just bought a 2003 28BHS that if it was owned by somebody else they never used it. Anyway last weekend we took it to Fort Desoto outside Tampa Fl. to see how it would work for us...and I must say we have not had rain here for almost a month and a half ...wouldn't you know it rained. Oher than the rain we have a great time and we are looking forward to going again real soon.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome to all of you. Sorry your first trip was in the rain but, now that you know that didn't put much of a damper on your fun, you'll be more apt to camp no matter what the weather. As for us, I'm not sure we've ever camped without a downpour but, in MI, we always figure rain's better than snow! So glad to have you with us!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations on the trailer and congratulations on being great parents to such wonderful children.
The trailer will bring you lots of great family memories, even in the rain...
This web site is a great tool for any problems that may come up later or just for meeting other great Outback owners.
Have fun this summer, enjoy!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome Jim and family. Fort Desoto is one nice campground. We have not been there yet, but it is on our list of places to go. I would invite you to the Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally at Topsail but there is not a site to be had there. You more or less have to book 10 or 11 months ahead to get in there. But there is always next year.

Leon


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Jim Savage said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I would like to introduce my self and family, We are an adoptive family with 7 kids and 4 dogs. Some of our kids have mental and physical handicaps. We live in Sunny Southwest Florida.
> We just bought a 2003 28BHS that if it was owned by somebody else they never used it. Anyway last weekend we took it to Fort Desoto outside Tampa Fl. to see how it would work for us...and I must say we have not had rain here for almost a month and a half ...wouldn't you know it rained. Oher than the rain we have a great time and we are looking forward to going again real soon.
> 
> ...


Welcome to all!
Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jim
















to Outbackers! 

Wow! If you had a great time camping with 7 kids and 4 dogs in the rain, you must be one VERY patient man









Enjoy! Here's to many future great family memories ahead,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND ENJOY !!!*


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

WELCOME and BLESSINGS!!
By the way. I am one of 12 kids. I have a biological brother and sister and 9 adopted brothers and sisters. Never a dull moment growing up.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to you all to the Outbackers Family









Ed


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome! I am originally from sunny Southwest FL! Went off to college and married a 'bama boy so haven't been back in a while. Good to know it's still there!









You are going to have a great time camping with the family in your Outback. We have a 29BHS and love it! I think its pretty similar to yours.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome to Outbackers and the elite group that are the 28BHS owners


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome Jim and Family!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Jim and family
This is a great site for everthing you need to know about trailers, Fifth Wheels to camping or just posting 
and having fun. Hope you have fun in the future with your wonderful family. Here at outbackers we are all
one big family








WELCOME AGAIN TO OUTBACKERS









Willie


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Great to see you with us.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









With seven kids you can make LOTS of memories over the years. Enjoy!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers. Sounds like you have an amazing family, my admiration goes out to you and your wife. There is no better way in getting the family all together than camping. Have a blast in your new trailer, and I wish you all the best in your next endevors.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! Here's to the wonderful memories you are giving your families!



Colorado Campers said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers. Sounds like you have an amazing family, my admiration goes out to you and your wife. There is no better way in getting the family all together than camping. Have a blast in your new trailer, and I wish you all the best in your next endevors.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers !!

What a great gift - to share your love of the outdoors with those who need your love and attention the most!

You must be really special folks!

Mike


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome Jim & Family,

I'm sure you will make many happy memories for your family with your new camper!

Congrats!


----------

